# Quince



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Well it only took me about 4 hours to cut up a whole huge bush/tree worth of quince. They are now in a large stock pot. I can't believe there are so many seeds in one quince. I did take the seeds out to save and maybe plant some on our property. Now it will take probably at least three hours to cook them to a point where I can make jelly. I will let them drain overnight and make jelly at another time. The aroma from the quince is something I can't describe. It smells awesome.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Love me some quince. Farmer 'next door' has a tree his grandpa planted. He never knew what to do with them until I saw them. I say -- Leroy my friend, is that quince? Yep, want some? Oh yes sir. Made jelly last year and took some back to him. I'm hoping the tree produced again this year and he'll share.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine died. Never got off the ground. I think it is too hot and humid here in SE Virginia? Shame. I have heard the jelly is exquisite.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone growing edible quince in zone 4? Besides jelly what are other good healthy ways to use it?

I started a bunch of seeds and wonder what is their projected time of fruiting from seed. I suppose 10 yrs. which may or may not work out. But I bet they could be grafted onto a mature apple tree since they are in the same family. 

I thought the poster with the LGDs in VA might be interested in this thread...


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Just having a couple of quince in a room is better than anything I've ever known for making it smell wonderful! I brought one to work and just left it on my desk for a week. Everyone loved the smell. It's a shame they're so hard to find for sale around here. I've been thinking of putting in a couple of trees.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

They do have a beautiful fragrance! I know Oikos in Michigan has them for sale. I have many seedlings but whether they can take our cold winters remains to be seen. I will probably pot 2 up and bring in the basement to go dormant over the winter.


----------



## melmarsh (Mar 19, 2015)

I adore quince! I plan on planting a few shrubs on my property. I especially like the ornamental quince because it makes for a nice, tart jam!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

light rain said:


> Besides jelly what are other good healthy ways to use it?.


I've heard of pickled Quince, but have no experience with it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I ate some raw last year and liked the taste and fragrance. I didn't care for the density. It was somewhat pithy and spongy. I imagine cooking with it would totally eliminate that problem.

I have all these seedlings to plant but being an old person, even if I do everything to the quince's liking there may just not be adequate time...

This weekend we had very low temps. and our local vineyards and orchards suffered devastating losses. One winery lost 80% of their red grapes. The owner said, to the effect, yes, grown men do cry and he did...


----------

